# satin black???



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi guys,

my friend has his own spraying shop and when i was chatting to him the other day about spraying my front bumper after its repaired we got chatting about doing the whole car satin black, its a r33 gtr and im keen on the idea but was wondering if anyone knew of any pictures of r33s sprayed this colour just as a idea of what it will look like??

thanks in advance


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

timmd10 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my friend has his own spraying shop and when i was chatting to him the other day about spraying my front bumper after its repaired we got chatting about doing the whole car satin black, its a r33 gtr and im keen on the idea but was wondering if anyone knew of any pictures of r33s sprayed this colour just as a idea of what it will look like??
> 
> thanks in advance


Personally mate i think it looks shit! 

Its looks o.k on a drift car or track car that gets the odd knock or bang for a quick easy fix, but on a street car it looks shit. 

To me it looks like a 'quick fix' for someone who cant afford to have a 'proper' spray job. 

However a mat rap is alot better and more suited to a skyline if i was to have mine done. But for the money you may aswell have a proper spray job or maybe a rap that looks the part. 


O i have plenty of pics of cars we have done including our own, however not skylines if you want some posted?

P.s, i take it that the car in your avatar is yours? If so i think you would be mad to spray that mat black, that car looks the bollox!


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

well its a friends shop and he really wants to spray a car satin black he's in love with style, it wouldnt cost me nothing for a full respray this is why im thnking about it as my car is slammed with a 9 point bright orange cage.

i wish it was my car its just a photo shopped r34 i got off google i must update and put my 33 there


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

hi mate , ive an r32 gtr sprayed bmw satin black and its not a shit color .

it really brings out the curves in the body and lifts the rear quarters if you know what i mean 

your mate in the spray shop seems clued on as its what black i would chose or even merc obsidian black is nice


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you need to have a look at the Team GTR Skyline......

Team GTR – R33 GTR Satin Black (Respray)

and







That car is stunning IMO, it's just personal taste I guess


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no, no no, 



M spec Jade woudl be a favourite


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matty32 said:


> no, no no,
> 
> 
> 
> M spec Jade woudl be a favourite



Matty, M spec jade is full of win! 

But as im sure you know it would cost a good couple of K to paint a car properly in this colour and have a good finish. Satin black needs minimal prep and costs a couple of hundred quid to do. From a personal point of view we have painted a fair few corsas etc now in satin black as a cheap way of being in the 'scene' or ahead of the 'scene' for the young pup who owns the corsa / nova etc. 

When we paint a car it takes maybe a month of every day graft to strip, prep, paint, and rebuild the car. With satin black its done in a couple of days, hence its 'cheap' and to me what is best kept to track cars that need a quick 'touch up' to look good on track. 

Infact there are plenty of cars turning up on a 'budget' that will leave the paintshop the same day in satin black! 

And to be fair its not even in the 'scene' any more! we was doing this 2-3 years ago! 


End of the day you cant beat a proper deep shine when it comes to paint, i promise you all that when we are at shows everyone looks at the satin paint and they all say "look at that mat black car", 30 seconds later and they are all over the deep 'glossy' paint finish of the car next to it. They look at the satin painted car because its "different" that is all. You may as well paint a purple stripe on your bonnet, it will get the same amount of attension!


Can i just add, this is my PESONAL opinion. I may be more against satin/mat black due to me seeing it every day and it being 'everyday' to me.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

matty32 said:


> no, no no,
> 
> 
> 
> M spec Jade woudl be a favourite


My favourite too :chuckle:

Not a fan of satin black. If your going to re-spray the car make it House Of Kolor Black :smokin:

R33 GTR House of Kolor Black


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We have a customer with a matt black R33 with a bright green roll cage, looks good too.

Here's a vid..........I'd say go for it if its what "you" want.

YouTube - R.I.P.S R33 drift car 11.4 spinning all the way


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Another option is the new colour on the E92 M3's, I think it's called frozen grey

Edit: Like this-I think it looks nice;










I think I've got a pic of a satin balck R33GTR in a Nissan Museum on my hard drive somewhere I'll see if I can find it


----------



## timmd10 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok guys so satin black might be a quick fix and cheap looking! So if that's the case and baring in mind I pay next to nothing for a respray give me some colour codes to look at for my new colour! I like dark colours


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

timmd10 said:


> well its a friends shop and he really wants to spray a car satin black he's in love with style, it wouldnt cost me nothing for a full respray


Id go Satin Black if its for free.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

andyc said:


> My favourite too :chuckle:
> 
> Not a fan of satin black. If your going to re-spray the car make it House Of Kolor Black :smokin:
> 
> R33 GTR House of Kolor Black


That's a lovely black. Is it as expensive or as much work as the their other colours?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> That's a lovely black. Is it as expensive or as much work as the their other colours?


No thankfully its at the cheaper end of their paint range. It starts to get expensive with Kandys and Pearls etc 

Still a bit of work involved though but nothing like their Kandys and Pearls.


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

:wavey:
I've had nothing but compliments from people on the paint job done on my Skyline in Satin Black. Every single panel perfected before painting, unlike painting normally errors can be flattened and polished out, with a satin black, it has to be done right the first time.

There is some time saving in flattening and polishing of the car, but that's replaced with making sure the panel is perfect to start with. The drift boys used satin black out of a halfords can to make it easy to repair, it looks cloudy and the finish is never even. If you want it done properly get it done in a booth.

Here are a couple of pics for you:








More here...

If you have any other questions just let me know


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

I think the Satin or Matt Black option works if you're after a more menacing look, or do lots of track days.

My car is veering more to the Matt finish purely due to the amount of abuse it's sustained on the track combined with a constant bombardment of lumps of tyre rubber and brake dust :chuckle:

No way I can do Show & Shine now (I'll just stick with the Kiss & Tell !)


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

skylion said:


> :wavey:
> I've had nothing but compliments from people on the paint job done on my Skyline in Satin Black. Every single panel perfected before painting, unlike painting normally errors can be flattened and polished out, with a satin black, it has to be done right the first time.
> 
> There is some time saving in flattening and polishing of the car, but that's replaced with making sure the panel is perfect to start with. The drift boys used satin black out of a halfords can to make it easy to repair, it looks cloudy and the finish is never even. If you want it done properly get it done in a booth.
> ...


I like shiny cars normally but I really like that. :thumbsup:
Satin Black looks a lot better than Matt Black IMHO.


----------

